# How to rehome a tarantula? :D!



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

*How to rehouse a tarantula? !*

Ok, so i have my plantation soil dry and ready and i have the day off =P! so today is the day to rehouse my G.rosea ! im not sure is she is agressive or not =S! so i need to know the best way to check and how to get her out so that i can do her new home =P Thank you spiderjake ;D


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Get a pot, put it over her and slide some card underneath. 

Lift her out.

Do what you need to do with the tank.

Put her back in.

Ta da! :lol2:

Best thing to remember is don't panic. Also keep your hands at a distance, then it doesn't matter if she is aggressive or not. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i would get a paint brush and lightly touch or stroke a leg and check the temperament that way , if it slowly moves it away - perfect, if it slowly turns away from the contact and walks off - perfect, if it turns at light speed toward or thrusts its front legs in the air, or tries to bite or charges - probably give it an hour and try again.

Though it depends on how your getting it out, if your picking it up use the above guide, otherwise use a paint brush and influence it into a catch cup, put lid on catch cup, put catch cup in new home, gently tip catchcup to level of surface, open lid of catch cup, - if 8 legs wont come out either leave the cup in their til it goes out willingly or use paint brush again and lightly poke the abdomen - your choice depending on temperament at the time. ^_^ all the best - its all about 8 legs rehoming day. the faster they are the better the relief after a successful rehome.:lol2:


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thx guys ! im a little less nervous now hehe ! This is like my first pet and T so im alittle nervous of hurting her =P!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

you'll be grand little dude. Just wait until you have to dig up and rehouse your first old world fossorial, then you'll know true hobby nerves :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i put the tubs next to each other. nudge the spider and it normally walks into the other tub. sometimes they run out of the tub


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i put the tubs next to each other. nudge the spider and it normally walks into the other tub. sometimes they run out of the tub


Yeah i have seen people do that online ! i just went for a paint brush and a little tub with some tissue in


----------

